
YourLanguageSucks - MrBra
https://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks
======
stray
There's no section for Common Lisp -- and the only applicable point from
clojure has an easy answer.

> Lisp syntax provides no way of seeing what's a function etc. - No visual
> distinction

Short answer: It's the thing right after the opening of a pair of parentheses.

If you're expecting a distinction between functions and expressions, you'll
have to look to a complicated language for that craziness.

Lisp is simple.

Oh sure, there are a couple things that look like functions but aren't --
special forms and macros -- but for anybody hung up on shifting the "(" one
word to the left, that distinction probably isn't very interesting.

------
zaro
Maybe you can add also this
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/735204/convert-a-
string-i...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/735204/convert-a-string-in-c-
to-upper-case) , to C++ sucks.

and generally c++ has very poor string support.

